# llama micromax380 - Which Clip? Recessed? Non-Recessed? Best Site?



## AndroidPro (May 9, 2014)

Hello,

I am new to the forums and i was hoping one of you could help me. I have a Llama MicroMax 380 and i want to buy a new clip for it because it jams on me. I had a lot of trouble releasing the clip when i shot the last round at the gun range. The was stuck in there some how. Does this gun take recessed clip? Non-recessed clip?

Which clip should i buy and what site has the best quality/price? I will provide a better picture if the picture isn't HQ enough as im at work and dont have it here with me (Duh! :mrgreen: )

I've been looking at the following sites:

Llama 380ACP magazine MicroMax

and the one on e-bay here:

RARE Genuine Factory Original Llama 380 ACP Auto 7 RD Pistol Magazine Mag Clip | eBay

The ebay description sais it is for a "Model IIIA Pistol"... How would i find this information out?



Thanks in advance my 2nd Amendment Friends!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

First of all, it's a "magazine," not a "clip."
A _magazine_ contains cartridges ready to be fired. The magazine may be a separate, removable item, as yours is; or it may be built-into the gun and not removable.
a _clip_ contains cartridges that will be put into a magazine. Guns which require clips have built-in magazines.

Judging by the pictures in the linked advertisements, the one you want is the one that ammoclip.com says is out of stock.
The one in the Gunbroker.com listing seems to be the same thing, but I believe it to be overpriced at almost $100.00.

Ask ammoclip.com when they expect to have more in stock.
Failing that, try: Firearm Parts & Accessories | Military Surplus | Numrich Gun Parts
or: World's Largest Supplier of Gun Parts, Gunsmith Tools & Shooting Accessories - Brownells
or: Gun Holsters and Gun Magazines by Triple K :: Magazines


----------



## AndroidPro (May 9, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> First of all, it's a "magazine," not a "clip."
> A _magazine_ contains cartridges ready to be fired. The magazine may be a separate, removable item, as yours is; or it may be built-into the gun and not removable.
> a _clip_ contains cartridges that will be put into a magazine. Guns which require clips have built-in magazines.
> 
> ...


Ugh. I thought i replied to you the day of on my phone on my home from work... i guess the site doesn't work too well on a mobile browser... Is there an Android app by any chance?

But thank you for clarifying the difference. A common mistake, i'm sure. At least i didn't say "What kind of bandolier" lol ...

Thanks for the sites recommendations as well. Have a good day, sir.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Use Tapatalk 2 App on Android market. That's what I use... I don't use a PC except for at work. All the features from website... and you can quickly download pics right from your phone to the thread your in.

Tapatalk host hundreds (maybe thousands) of websites and converts them into easy to use mobile apps. You can browse and save favorite sites and access them quickly wherever you are... kinda nice for those on the go like myself.


----------



## AndroidPro (May 9, 2014)

TAPnRACK said:


> Use Tapatalk 2 App on Android market. That's what I use... I don't use a PC except for at work. All the features from website... and you can quickly download pics right from your phone to the thread your in.
> 
> Tapatalk host hundreds (maybe thousands) of websites and converts them into easy to use mobile apps. You can browse and save favorite sites and access them quickly wherever you are... kinda nice for those on the go like myself.


Thanks. I've heard of that APP before but didn't know it did so many other forums so i'll check it out. Maybe that can help me get rid of all these other forums apps.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

No problem... all the major gun apps are on there too.


----------



## AndroidPro (May 9, 2014)

How, exactly, would i find out if i have the newer model or older model? All it sais on it is Llama Micromax 380 and nothing else...

Also i'm still unclear if you guys are recommending recessed or un-recessed. 

Does the non-recessed stick out a bit from the bottom because the top part of the magazine doesn't go up in to the handle as far? If so, this might be best for me since when i went to the range with it had trouble releasing the clip.


What is the technical explanation of:

Recessed being flush with the bottom of the grip versus non-recessed extending out a bit. Whats the point of each?

Knowing this information will make me more informed before making a final decision and order it. I want the one that will jam less and work the best because i don't think llama's are too far up there when it comes to quality. An ex-ranger buddy actually recommended a SIG when i said i liked the Beretta 92FS... I'll probably make another thread to make an informed decision on that one.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The "recessed" magazine is welded together at its bottom end. Its floor-plate is permanently spot-welded to the magazine tube.
The "non-recessed" magazine is folded together at its bottom end, so that it can be more easily disassembled for cleaning. The folds are too big to fit within the gun's grip.

Generally speaking, the easily-disassembled magazine would probably be the newer version. It is entirely possible that both types would fit properly into the same pistol.
The important length measurement is from the magazine-release notch up to the feed-lips. The length below the release notch is not an issue.


----------



## AndroidPro (May 9, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> The "recessed" magazine is welded together at its bottom end. Its floor-plate is permanently spot-welded to the magazine tube.
> The "non-recessed" magazine is folded together at its bottom end, so that it can be more easily disassembled for cleaning. The folds are too big to fit within the gun's grip.
> 
> Generally speaking, the easily-disassembled magazine would probably be the newer version. It is entirely possible that both types would fit properly into the same pistol.
> The important length measurement is from the magazine-release notch up to the feed-lips. The length below the release notch is not an issue.


So basically one is made to where you can modify/repair and the other is fixed where you just use it.... Bottom line, both should work just as well?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

AndroidPro said:


> So basically one is made to where you can modify/repair and the other is fixed where you just use it.... Bottom line, both should work just as well?


No. Both can be disassembled for parts interchange or cleaning. It's just that one type is easier to take apart than the other.
Yes. Assuming that the critical dimension is the same, both should work equally well.

The important part is: "Assuming that the critical dimension is the same..."


----------



## AndroidPro (May 9, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> No. Both can be disassembled for parts interchange or cleaning. It's just that one type is easier to take apart than the other.
> Yes. Assuming that the critical dimension is the same, both should work equally well.
> 
> The important part is: "Assuming that the critical dimension is the same..."


So i guess with this knowledge, recessed or no, i will buy whichever is the cheapest (As long as the dimensions are the same as you emphasized). I am just going to fix this one up, sell it, and get a Sig most likely.

Thanks again for the links in post#2 ... I got some shoppin' to do :mrgreen:


----------



## AndroidPro (May 9, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> First of all, it's a "magazine," not a "clip."
> A _magazine_ contains cartridges ready to be fired. The magazine may be a separate, removable item, as yours is; or it may be built-into the gun and not removable.
> a _clip_ contains cartridges that will be put into a magazine. Guns which require clips have built-in magazines.
> 
> ...


After doing some research it looks like the magazines are the same for the Llama MicroMax 380 and the *I*,*II*,* III*, and *IIIA * models...

Looks like the IIIA was replaced by the "Micro-Max" per Llama Wikipedia  which is the "Latest" model so, correct me if i'm wrong, the same magazine should fit for all models?? I say that because on the site you recommended (gunpartscorp.com) the part number is the same for all three. So as long as i get that exact one i should be fine. I just have to find a place that has them in stock for a decent price.

$51 for a used one on e-bay ((Here)) is too much for me. Even if that is an OEM part its too much for a used one, don't you think?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I would not spend $50 for a Llama magazine.


----------



## AndroidPro (May 9, 2014)

Yea no doubt. I barely want to pay 30+shipping on the sites that are out of stock.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

To be painfully honest, I would take what ever you are planning o spending one that gun and put it towards the purchase of something newer and of better repuatation.


----------



## AndroidPro (May 9, 2014)

VAMarine said:


> To be painfully honest, I would take what ever you are planning o spending one that gun and put it towards the purchase of something newer and of better repuatation.


I agree with you.. but who wants to buy a gun that looks like its been through hell and back and if it jams at the range, no sale. i need to spend a little money on it to make a little with it =(


----------

